# woher bekomme ich python-base?



## Vitei (8. Oktober 2003)

Hi

Ich brauche python-base und zwar mindestens 2.3 um ein Programm installieren zu können. Ich habs mal im Netz gesucht aber ich habe nur RPM-Pakete für Mandrake gefunden? Ich nutze aber SuSE. Kann ich es trotzdem nehmen?
Wenn nicht, wo kriege ich python-base sonst her?
python habe ich in der Version 2.3.2.

Gruß


----------



## Ace (24. November 2003)

Eventuell findest du was auf dem SuSE Server (ftp://ftp.suse.de/), sonst ruhig mal die Mandrake RPM ausprobieren. Hat bei mir auch immer geklappt.


----------



## Christian Fein (24. November 2003)

http://rpmfind.rediris.es/rpm2html/suse-8.2/python-2.2.2-92.i586.html


----------

